# And I always thought I'd never see a red ring EF-S lens



## wsmith96 (Mar 15, 2016)

hmmm....I suspect something fishy here. ;D


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-S-15-85mm-F-3-5-5-6-IS-USM-Lens-/262332083982?hash=item3d1435ef0e:g:~dsAAOSwoudW5EvI


----------



## bholliman (Mar 15, 2016)

LOL, either the owner added the ring to impress his/her friends or there was some creative photoshop work here.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2016)

bholliman said:


> LOL, either the owner added the ring to impress his/her friends or there was some creative photoshop work here.



The ad mentioned the red ring was a joke he added to impress friends.....


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2016)

I always thought that lens deserved a red ring.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, either the owner added the ring to impress his/her friends or there was some creative photoshop work here.
> ...



Yeah, that was it. Impress his friends.


----------



## gsealy (Mar 15, 2016)

It actually looks good. Maybe I will do that. I know I have a red Sharpie around somewhere. 

I use that lens a fair amount for shooting quick, informal videos. Facebook stuff. It would be great for shooting a backyard BBQ, for example. You can get close to people with the 15mm and then you can catch Uncle Clyde napperizing across the yard after having a few brewskies. I like the lens because it is lightweight, produces fairly good results, and was not too expensive. It focuses fairly well too.


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 16, 2016)

I did see where he added the red ring. I thought it was funny as a many have claimed that this lens, and the 17-55, should have a red ring on them.


----------



## daniela (Mar 17, 2016)

I´m not very happy with such "Photoshop work". I´d rather say this is criminal.


----------



## WIDEnet (Mar 17, 2016)

daniela said:


> I´m not very happy with such "Photoshop work". I´d rather say this is criminal.



What, precisely, is "criminal" about making a slight physical alteration to your own lens for your own purposes, and then clearly disclosing such when selling it? Unless, of course, I am missing some sarcasm here...


----------



## TeT (Mar 17, 2016)

daniela said:


> I´m not very happy with such "Photoshop work". I´d rather say this is criminal.



you are funny...


----------



## daniela (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, I am sorry guys. I was in troubles some time ago, when I ordered an used "II" Version of my new lens. 
I received it, but was unhappy with it. I showed it to an wildlife photographer and he told me, that the "II" engraving is on an false Position on the small plate on the lens. 
This is criminal. it is like you paint three stripes on your hiking boots to suggest it Comes from Adidas. If I would be an photographer who is not familiar with all existing Canon lenses, you could be disappointed.


----------



## slclick (Mar 17, 2016)

That's it, I'm putting a Green DO ring on my 40 Pancake. After all, it is SPD.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2016)

daniela said:


> Well, I am sorry guys. I was in troubles some time ago, when I ordered an used "II" Version of my new lens.
> I received it, but was unhappy with it. I showed it to an wildlife photographer and he told me, that the "II" engraving is on an false Position on the small plate on the lens.
> This is criminal. it is like you paint three stripes on your hiking boots to suggest it Comes from Adidas. If I would be an photographer who is not familiar with all existing Canon lenses, you could be disappointed.



If you're buying a used lens, you should do your research appropriately. I've seen ample ads showing images of a MkII supertele lens at too-good-to-be-true prices that are obviously the MkI version. As you say, actually physically altering the lens is criminal (that wasn't the case in the ads to which I refer). But if someone showed a picture of a Canon 300mm f/2.8L IS VIII (Mk8) lens, wouldn't you question it? A simple google search would reveal that there is no 15-85L, and as stated above the seller clearly states the red ring is a joke. Nothing criminal, move on. 

Or if you prefer, send the police after this guy...


----------



## WIDEnet (Mar 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Or if you prefer, send the police after this guy...


What, that's not a 9001mm f/1.4LL DO IS USM V with free 1DX-II included, from a recently deceased Nigerian prince's collection? Bu-bu-but it has a red ring, AND it's white! I'm calling the FBI, the CIA, and my lawyer to investigate this sophisticated conspiracy!


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2016)

slclick said:


> That's it, I'm putting a Green DO ring on my 40 Pancake. After all, it is SPD.



;D


----------



## NancyP (Mar 19, 2016)

The 15-85 does fit the bill for a low-end L, equivalent to the 24-105L, except for the less well made and non-weather-resistant construction. No one is going to see the lack of red ring when you have the camera in a plastic bag shooting in bad weather. I really like this lens as a general walk-around lens for APS-C.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 19, 2016)

Red drafting tape. 



IMG_7437 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

